# Flintstone Spoons on sale @ Hicks Bait and tackle



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

They have the slammers and big daddy spoons 3 for $5 or 7 for $10 or 15 for $20. I would say they had around 25 different colors. For those that don't know Hick's Bait and Tackle is in Clio. I went in to just look around while my trailer tire was getting replaced down the road. I ended up getting 7. Just thought some of you would like to know.
sslopok


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

those spoons are the most under rated trolling spoon out there..... the paint last for ever on them......


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought they looked good and are made in good ole Grand Rapids. Can't wait to bust the slammers out on the bay. 
sslopok


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

I know the family that make the spoons.... the company is now out of the howell area....
the spoons are bing sold at those prices, because he has a great surplus of them in old packages.... all spoon are clear coated with a Highly durable finish called TUFF GLOSS.

you will catch many and I mean many fish on them before the paint will chip or peal off.... you will see teeth marks, but the paint and tape stays..... plus the back side of the spoon is also coated, [no tarnishing ]..... unlike a stinger or wolverine sliver streaks.... why do you think they named them SILVER STREAK, after 1 or 2 fish there silver.... and stinger is pretty much the same but you the one that got stung..... 

Ya your right the slammer size will be perfect for the fall bay action..... or put a harness behind them....


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Ya the packaging looks pretty old school I was thinking of using them with inline sinkers on the bay now. I bought some dreamweaver spoon harnesses a while back that look good and durable too.
sslopok


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep should work just fine behind an in-line weight or a mini disc........


----------

